# Sikh Sovereignty



## gurprit_gujral (Nov 25, 2005)

Dear members,

We all claim to know and discuss history of Sikhs. In this context I am sure all must know about Sikh sovereign rule by Maharaja Ranjit Singh. But, how many of us know that the Sikhs had initiated the rule over Punjab several years before Ranjit Singh was even born? 

The Sikhs were in control of Lahore, the symbol of Moghul/Durrani rule, in 1765AD, which is almost 36 years before Ranjit Singh was proclaimed the Maharaja of Punjab in 1801AD. This is evidenced by the coins of the Sikhs, then considered the symbols of Sikh sovereignty, minted and circulated by the Sikh Misls between 1765AD and 1801AD. 

This very significant glorious aspect of Sikh history is rarely highlighted by Sikh historians. Could the reason be that they are not certain about the fact and want to play safe lest they termed be over zealous? To such skeptics I would submit that Nanakshahi coins of the years 1765AD to 1801AD from Lahore are very much in evidence.

Gurprit


----------



## Sikh Collector (Jan 10, 2010)

It is a fact that many Sikhs and non Sikhs around the world are not aware that the Sikh Empire known as Punjab, covered a huge area in the North/West of India. The Punjab used a very fascinating monetary system consisting of coins and tokens in metals of Gold, Silver and Copper.

The coins were produced in denominations of Mohur, Rupee and Paisa covering the major cities of Punjab. These days you can find coins for the cities of Amritsar, Kashmir and Anandghar which are still part of India. Coins were also minted in the cities of Lahore (Capital of the old Punjab), Multan, Peshawar which are in modern day Pakistan. Today distinguished collectors continue to study Sikh coins to attribute them to mints which were previously not known.

Here is the link for the Sikh Coins Group (SCG) on Yahoo :-
SikhCoins : Coins of the Sikhs 

Regards
Sikh Collector


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice job! There seems to be a huge interest in this subject. History is told through coins and coin collectors are IMHO a very discerning and intellectually sharp group. Please keep us posted.


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 10, 2010)

gurprit_gujral said:


> Dear members,
> 
> We all claim to know and discuss history of Sikhs. In this context I am sure all must know about Sikh sovereign rule by Maharaja Ranjit Singh. But, how many of us know that the Sikhs had initiated the rule over Punjab several years before Ranjit Singh was even born?
> 
> ...



Gurprit ji

I hope you keep us informed on a regular basis with this kind of information. Coins are considered primary evidence by historians. The more you and your colleagues post, the more the rest of us can learn from your expertise. Thanks.


----------



## gurprit_gujral (Jan 11, 2010)

I wish there were more in our own community who would take interest in these symbols of Sikh Sovereignty, the coins of the Sikhs. It would be a matter of pleasure for me to create awareness for anyone who would be interested in learning anything about these coins. As Parminder Ji has said in his message, the "Sikh Coins Group" on Yahoo groups is doing an excellent job in creating awareness about the coins of the Sikhs, the link for which is:

SikhCoins : Coins of the Sikhs

Parminder Ji is doing an excellent job and service to the community through the group.

Gurprit


----------



## Admin (Jan 12, 2010)

Dear Gurprit ji and Sikh Collector Ji

Sikh coins is indeed the most fascinating subject and pivotal in reconciling the missing Sikh history since the times of Sikh Gurus. We, at SPN, have a dedicated section on Sikh Coins under the History of Sikhism forum, and we are looking for some experts to share their invaluable knowledge on this subject in a systematic manner to create a kind of  lifelong knowledge base...

If anybody would like to join SPN as a *Coins Expert*, we are more than willing to create this exclusive status for you... Please do consider this proposal as a humble request.

Gurfateh!

:happysingh:


----------



## gurprit_gujral (Jan 13, 2010)

Dear Happy Singh Ji,

Thanks for your offer. I would be more than willing to be of any help in the matter of Sikh coins, and I believe Parminder Ji (Sikh Collector) will also be willing to share my feelings. We are already doing our best in promoting awareness aboutSikh Coins through the "Sikh Coins Group" on Yahoo Groups, which has more than 300 members from across the globe. Parminder Ji is a moderator of the Group and is doing an excellent work in raising awareness about the proud Sikh heritage through the coins of the Sikhs, the symbols of Sikh Sovereignty.

Gur Fateh,

Gurprit Singh


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 13, 2010)

gurprit ji

Here is my suggestion. As someone who belongs to a few Yahoo groups, I know that the moderators send out periodic messages for group discussion. Or, a member will do the same.

So maybe when an interesting article or essay comes up for discussion in Sikh Coins, you would be willing to also post it here with a link to the Sikh Coins group for those who would like to join it.

If you need assistance with any technical feature, then Aman Singh ji, or I, or other forum leaders would help you.


----------



## Admin (Jan 13, 2010)

Cool! i will add a special tag in your profile which will lead members to *Sikh Coins* section... 

Thank You!


----------



## Sikh Collector (Jan 13, 2010)

Dear Aman Singh Ji/Narayanjot Kaur Ji

Many thanks for your suggetions and the direct link for the Sikh Coins Group (SCG) on Yahoo. I periodicaly highlight details of particular types of coins to the members of the SCG which already exist in the the arkives of the group. I would be happpy to do something similar in relation to expanding the knowledge base of members on this group.

Regards
Sikh Collector 
(Parminder Singh)


----------



## Sikh Collector (Jan 13, 2010)

Here is the link for the Sikh Coins Group (SCG) :-

SikhCoins : Coins of the Sikhs

It is advisable to join this group using a yahoo ID, as this would allow you have direct access to the photo album within the SCG.

Regards
Sikh Collector
(Parminder Singh)


----------

